# Beethoven: Missa Solemnis



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Philippe Herreweghe / La Chapelle Royale
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

Release Date October 17, 1995
Duration01:17:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateFebruary, 1995
Recording Location
Auditorium Stravinsky de Montreux

3


----------

